# Motorhome Habitation Lighting



## northernmonkey (Jan 28, 2012)

Does the circular tube light in the main overhead ceiling light have an indefinite life, or can the tube fail? My light has suddenly stopped working after four years and I'm not sure if the problem is with the tube light or wiring circuit. I suspect the former. Where can I buy a replacement?


----------



## Goldwinger (May 10, 2005)

Have you been able to make a test on the electrical supply to the unit you need to know if its the supply or the light fitting,


----------



## northernmonkey (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi thanks for reply...I am new to this site so just getting used to it. I have a 12 volt tester will check out supply today and let you know how I fare.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Monkey

Nothing on earth has an indefinite life! :roll:

A suggestion . . . . why not replace the tube with an SMD LED array? It will give more light and draw a fraction of the Amperage, and the LED "bulb" will cost very little more than a new tube.

The conversion is very simple and if you need expert guidance you couldn't do better than buy the LED from Aten Lighting. They are very helpful and sell only recent, top quality stock. _(I would not buy from China via eBay as it may be old, outdated stuff - but some folk do and seem quite satisfied. :wink: )_

http://www.atenlighting.co.uk/

They will sell you the LED and an adapter . . . I converted both of our overhead lights, and we now use them without a thought when we are off hook-up. Before that they were forbidden, as they caned the battery!! 

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## northernmonkey (Jan 28, 2012)

Thank you for the advice and the link


----------



## northernmonkey (Jan 28, 2012)

This follows on from my post of 28 Jan 2012.

I needed to replace the whole ceiling light fitting. The problem was with the fluorescent light tube equivalent of the starter, not the wiring or circular light tube itself. I managed to find a replacement unit from Leisureshopdirect for £29 against £48 quoted by the dealer from whom I purchased my 'van. Fitting this was fairly straightforward.

Job done!


----------

